# HEIF support in LR



## NicholasG (Jul 17, 2018)

I'ma bit confused about 2 things

1) "Live" photos. I assume that when you import one of these into LRCC it just takes the HEIF photo and ignores the MOV video.

2) Portrait mode. I assume the you get a HEIF but without any of background blur that iOS can create using the depth map.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 2, 2018)

For Live Photos, I believe it depends on how they're imported. It's possible to import the video as well as the image, but not as a "live photo". There's some discussion here that might make more sense to you, as I haven't tried live photos: Lightroom: Support for importing Live Photos (iOS 9, iPhone 6s) | Photoshop Family Customer Community and the official response here has some extra details: Lightroom Classic: Support for HEIC file format (Windows) | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------

